# pam-issues

## gentoo-lover

hi,

everytime i log off (at the console) my gentoo says "pam_console[4710]: getgrnam failed for cdwriter".

what could this behavior be due to?

----------

## gentoo-lover

nobody?

am i the only one who is experiencing this problem?

----------

## grahamdog

I get that message too... its is only when I shutdown the computer from a console while somebody is still logged on in X. What window manager are you using? I'm using gnome...

----------

## gentoo-lover

i'm using kde, but this even occurs if i don't use X at all (but only if it's not root who's logging off)!

----------

## gentoo-lover

hmm, interestingly this error doesn't occur if i'm logged in at two different vc/?s and log off from one!

----------

## handsomepete

Good 'ol google...

(sort of quoted, sort of paraphrased)

 *Quote:*   

> The function 'getgrnam' finds a group/groupid

 

If that function is failing, you may have your normal user(s) setup to be in a group called 'cdwriter' but the group itself is not set up (or setup improperly)?  Something to look in to, at least.  Sounds like the problem is closing the group permissions, not opening them, so maybe it's a pam issue.  Just taking guesses.

----------

